

From Linux to OSX: Meet Your New Apps - bozhidar
http://batsov.com/articles/2012/12/09/from-linux-to-osx-meet-your-new-apps/

======
diggan
_I recommend the use of Google Chrome on OSX, since Firefox really seems to
lag in terms of features there (the upcoming Firefox 18 will be the first with
Retina support)._

I have no problem with people using Chrome (I, myself do) but saying that
Firefox is behind when it comes to features is kind of a lie.

Look at some posts from the mozdev blog[0] and see if you don't find three or
four features that you don't see in Chrome but you would to!

[0] <https://hacks.mozilla.org/articles/>

